
How to get rid of Apple censorship, or an open letter to Spotify - uyouthe
https://dev.to/uyouthe/how-to-get-rid-of-apple-censorship-or-an-open-letter-to-spotify-51h3
======
smush
Isn't saying "go build yourself a PWA" about as helpful as saying "Learn to
Code"? It's said in the same basic spirit. Not in all circumstances, etc. but
in terms of attitude.

It seems like that is a somewhat tone-deaf answer to an article that was
pretty reasonable in how it laid out its actions, Apple's reactions/proactive
actions, and the timeline of events that followed. Spotify is in a tough spot
here, and we can revisit the 'walled garden should be regulated' conversation
here as well, but I'm just getting that I'm not sure building a PWA is a
relevant suggestion.

I can be wrong of course, but the thesis seems a bit myopic.

------
Hackbraten
When I get into my car, I expect Spotify to resume playing where it left off
last time. I don’t want to unlock my phone, or even take it out of my handbag.
I certainly don’t want to open the web browser for this to work.

How is a web app supposed to achieve that on iOS?

Edit: grammar

